# Anyone remember Mint Meadow EO's?



## Genny (Sep 20, 2012)

I was doing a little cleaning out of my soaping cabinet today & I found some old eo blends from Mintmeadow.com  I have no idea how long she's been out of business  :shock: 

One is "muscle relaxer" blend:Balsam Peru, Thyme, Ylang Ylang, Marjorum & Peppermint (very strong)

I absolutely have no idea how old these eo's are.  I know that they're as old or older than my 6 yr old daughter since the last time I ordered from Deb of Mint Meadow Country Oils was before my daughter was born.  
I have no idea why I bought these blends, but the muscle relaxer one is a full & the migraine one is 3/4 full. I bet I put them in the cabinet so I wouldn't lose them


----------



## Hazel (Sep 20, 2012)

I've never even heard of Mint Meadows. The blends do sound lovely.


----------



## kharmon320 (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh my goodness!  I believe I have a few small samples of peppermint, etc.  Mine are at least 12 years old.  I have no idea how long she's been out of business.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 26, 2012)

What a fun find!  They should still be good too with the way you stored them.  Totally cool!


----------



## Renee110 (Dec 24, 2012)

I think she was in business about 6 years ago....that is when I was soaping full time and she was still around.  
Wasn't her name Deborah?  The best smelling mints ever!


----------



## Genny (Dec 28, 2012)

Yep, her name was Deb.  I wish she was still around


----------



## CherylS (Apr 1, 2014)

she had the best mint and I loved her spearmint. They were good mints. Great lady.  Real mints.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 2, 2014)

Does this look familiar?
http://www.savorwisconsin.com/AllListings/detail.asp?recordid=768&table=producer


----------



## CherylS (Apr 2, 2014)

does what look familiar?


----------



## judymoody (Apr 2, 2014)

Mint meadows went out of business about 3-4 years ago.  They were doing a close out sale right around the time I first started soaping.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 2, 2014)

CherylS said:


> does what look familiar?



The info provided by the link.


----------



## CherylS (Apr 2, 2014)

I didn't see any useful info. But that's okay.. . I was just thinking mint the other day. I know she is gone


----------

